# Exterior to a Polo 9N3 Black



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola!!

Today I saw you a black VW Polo 9N3... a beautiful black.

The car is a bit modified... some KW coil-over and Audi TT Parabol... but should be grounded in the rear.

The process was exterior with only one step of polished, only for clean the paint... you know it.

Productos used:
*Exterior:*
Pre-wash: Snow Foam + CG Citrus + CG Maxi Suds II + Megs Hyper-Wash
Wash: Meguiars NTX Shampoo
Dry: Meguiars Water Magnet
Rubber: APC
Rims - Wheel: Meguiars Wheel Brightneer - APC
Polish:: Megs #105 & #205, pad Megs dark red and pad Megs yellow
Wax: Meguiars NXT 2.0
Glass: Meguiars Glass Cleaner

Pics... how arrived:



























Cleaning the wheels:



























Snow bath:









The details... fuel cap, plastics, rubbers...









Rinsed of the body:









Whased with 2BM









Before clay it, some fails in the paint:




































Moved to the polish zone   









Put tape plastics as usual


















The roof has some pulverized paint, after polish the roof with 105 and 205, it looks very good.


















Washed again... with snow foam to help.



























Rinsed and dried...



























Waxed the car, when the wax was drying, I seal the rims and aplied some Endurance to the wheels and some 303 to the plastics.


















Wax out!


















Final pics:































































Well... I hope you like the process and my post 

Saludos!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

beautiful car and excellent work, did you find it hard at all to take the defect out on hard german paint?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Some pics of the owner:


































































alan_mcc said:


> beautiful car and excellent work, did you find it hard at all to take the defect out on hard german paint?


Not so hard to work as I expected (I think Audis clearcoat is harder), the #205 makes all work in one pass... but in some places it need 2 hits.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

very nice wheels look good


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comment!


----------

